# Pullrite Superglide 16K Auto Slide 5Th Wheel Hitch



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Again, since my Dodge is gone, and I now have a long bed TV, I no longer have a need for the Pullrite Superglide hitch.

Comes with a Reese standard bedrail adapter, and a brand new, in the box, standard Pullrite mounting kit.

Craigslist ad

Steve


----------

